# Magic Draft



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

15) Reece Gaines (Louisville)

"Ford's Take: This is the guy they wanted all along. Doc Rivers loves big point guards, especially ones that can shoot the rock. This is the first pick that has made sense since the Raptors took Bosh at No. 4. Great pick for Orlando."

42) Zaur Pachulia (Georgia)

"Ford's Take: Another steal. Pachulia is a classic low-post European center. He's strong, likes to mix it up down low and is an excellent rebounder. Pachulia is an above average athlete who runs the floor, blocks shots and plays aggressive defense. He's comfortable stepping away from the basket, but still needs work scoring in the paint. He projects into a Brad Miller-type big man. Great pick for the Magic. He should've been a first-rounder."

43) Keith Bogans (Kentucky)

"Ford's Take: A nice pick for the Magic who need some depth in the backcourt. Bogans is a solid player who does everything well, but nothing great."

.........................................................................................................

Reece Gaines:










Zaur Pachulia:










Keith Bogans:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

i'm a magic fan, and i am very pleased with this draft. Everything they did maed sense.

PG-Reece Gaines Backuparrell Armstrong
SG-Tracy McGrady Backup:Keith Bogans
SF-Gordon Giricek Backup: Pat Garrity
PF-Drew Gooden Backup: Shawn Kemp
C-Zaur Pachulia Backups: Andrew DeClerq and Steven Hunter

looks pretty good to me, nice depth too. Magic look set for next year, and they could still sign two decent players with their mid level exception and injury money from grant hill. They could get keon clark or PJ Brown to play center for a while and show Zaur the way. Future looks bright for this team with all starters under 25


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

If you think Pachulia will be our starter, you're insane. We haven't even seen him play yet.  

Declerq or the FA we sign will start center. I don't think Hunter will get any better, but there's a chance he will. I hope we find a way to dump Kemp, unless he magically goes back to his old Sonic self... that'll never happen.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> i'm a magic fan, and i am very pleased with this draft. Everything they did maed sense.
> 
> PG-Reece Gaines Backuparrell Armstrong
> ...



deClerq will start, with Hunter and Zaur coming off of the bench - UNLESS Orlando picks up a veteran big man. Now, if the Magic get a big veteran like Juwan Howard or PJ Brown or KandiMan - this could be a <b>very </b>good year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> deClerq will start, with Hunter and Zaur coming off of the bench - UNLESS Orlando picks up a veteran big man. Now, if the Magic get a big veteran like Juwan Howard or PJ Brown or KandiMan - this could be a <b>very </b>good year.


Who knows who will start. 2 years ago nobody in their right mind would have said Hunter would be starting the season. And nobody in their right mind would have said at this point last year that Pat Burke would be Orlando's starting center.

Really it could be anyone. PJ Brown, Brad Miller, Olowokandi, Pachulia, Hunter, DeClerq, Kasun .. who knows..

This is by far best draft in quite some time for Orlando. Great picks. I think Gaines is gonna turn out to be one hell of a player. And Bogans I think can be a solid guy off the bench, nothing special, but better than Sasser and we need any depth we can get. I think he makes the team and takes Chris Whitney's spot. And who knows about Pachulia ... he is the wildcard. If he turns into a solid player, the Orlando is in a pretty good position ... we've got two All-Star caliber players now we just need depth and role players around them ...

My prediction is Hunter starts at center ... I think he is gonna have a real good season next year.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Uhh.... 2 all-star caliber players? Who's the 2nd? Gooden hasn't made it there yet and Gaines hasn't played a single NBA game. I have a feeling those two will end up as the Rodman and Pippen of this team, but they might not actually make it as all-stars.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

This was a solid draft for the Magic. For the first time as well, they didn't make questionable decisions such as trading for Humhprey last year and reaching for both Hunter and Sasser two years ago when better prospects were still on board. Both Gaines and Bogans should be solid contributers next year. Pachulia is a big question mark. I don't know much about him right now, so I can't really comment. Does anyone know his contract situation in Europe? Has anyone seen him play? Any information would be helpful.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I agree this was a great draft for the Magic. They get a tall PG that can play backup SG even, they get a fine center prospect that can shoot the ball and they get another back SG with great passion for the game.


Wonderful job by the Magic in this draft, very solid players overall, not risks but they got some fine players. 

Now all we need is Harvey the free agent to get the Bulls lineup



I hope they sign Armstrong though, it would be a huge loss to lose him, he is the heart of the team.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Reece? Is he going to contribute - majorly?*

<i>PG-Reece Gaines :Backup : Darrell Armstrong
SG-Tracy McGrady :Backup: Keith Bogans & Sasser
SF-Gordon Giricek :Backup: Pat Garrity & Sasser
PF-Drew Gooden :Backup: <b>PJ BROWN?</b> Shawn Kemp
C- Andrew DeClerq :Backup: Stephen Hunter & Zaur Pachulia </i>


This looks decent - now who can they afford to sign at the veteran minimum and mid-level?

We need some VETERANS to balance this team out, as they have like 6/7 rooks or 1st, 2nd, or 3rd year guys.

And finally, is Reece good enough - with the PT - to really contribute BIG TIME to this club? Who has seen this kid play? Is he a BIG guard who can't be pushed around - in the line of a Payton or Kidd?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Reece? Is he going to contribute - majorly?*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> <i>PG-Reece Gaines :Backup : Darrell Armstrong
> SG-Tracy McGrady :Backup: Keith Bogans & Sasser
> SF-Gordon Giricek :Backup: Pat Garrity & Sasser
> ...


I'm not sure about that, but Gaines will be good. Count on it. Bogans will be a solid role player, count on that too.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Very good draft and outlook for Magic. Possible signing of someone like Miller/Kandi Man? I love Gooden


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> Very good draft and outlook for Magic. Possible signing of someone like Miller/Kandi Man? I love Gooden


I loved the rebounding intensity that I saw in Gooden with his new team last season! I love his passion for the game, as it is as visible as the passion that Tyson Chandler shows and feels.

If Gooden can cut down on his turnovers and become more consistent at not only scoring, but in rebounding and blocking shots - he could become the "Horace Grant" of this team, which means at least 1 all star appearance for Gooden.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Great draft by the Magic. 

Gaines may not start next season, mainly because the Magic will probably bring in a veteran PG, but he will be a solid player and IMO will be starting by his 2nd season. 

Bogans is going to be a solid bench player. He is a tough nosed guy who knows how to win. He will probably take Sasser's spot. 

Pachulia......Well I have never seen him play, but most have compared him to a younger Divac which sounds great to me. He is going to be a project but could make the roster, along with Kasun. 

Hunter IMO has a great chance of starting next season, unless the Magic bring in some one like Olowokandi or B. Miller. He had a 8 to 10 game stretch last year where he averaged 10pts/7rbs/3blks a game. If he can give us that next year, he will certainly be a keeper. 

Well now the Magic are going into the FA point of the season. Lets hope Gabe puts to good use all of the exceptions he will have (DPE/MLE/VPE/TPE/vets minimum).


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

This may sound stupid, but what's an exception?

Anyway, the Magic's future is looking good especially with our great draft and upcoming free agency. Hopefully Gaines can help out the team to get to the playoffs again, and maybe out of the first round. Bogans will be decent off the bench, and I dunno about Pachulia. I think he was projected to go in late first round, though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> Uhh.... 2 all-star caliber players? Who's the 2nd? Gooden hasn't made it there yet and Gaines hasn't played a single NBA game. I have a feeling those two will end up as the Rodman and Pippen of this team, but they might not actually make it as all-stars.


Didn't say two all-star players, did I? I said All-Star caliber. Obviously Tmac, but Gooden was basically putting up 20-10 for Orlando after the trade, so IMO that is All-Star caliber, especially in the East. 

Hell, if you look at the big men in the East, Gooden has got a shot at being an All-Star next season ... in the West he'd have no chance, but in the East, it is possible as early as next year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

who will gooden make the AS team over? Jerm O'neal, Antoine Walker, Shareef, Ben Wallace/Darko. the worst pf on that list is shareef and even he averaged 19/8 i believe, it will be tough for gooden


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> who will gooden make the AS team over? Jerm O'neal, Antoine Walker, Shareef, Ben Wallace/Darko. the worst pf on that list is shareef and even he averaged 19/8 i believe, it will be tough for gooden


Ok, O'Neal probably will be in San Antonio next year, Ben Wallace is a center, and Darko shouldn't even be on this list. If Gooden puts up 18 and 10 like he is capable of next year he will definitely be an all-star.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> who will gooden make the AS team over? Jerm O'neal, Antoine Walker, Shareef, Ben Wallace/Darko. the worst pf on that list is shareef and even he averaged 19/8 i believe, it will be tough for gooden


Jermaine Oneal, no, but I think he will be out West next year. Gooden is already better than Antoine Walker. Shareef is a gret numbers guy, but his teams never win, and losers don't normally make All-Star games. Ben Wallace is listed as a C and started at C I believe last year .. ? Darko? Come on. This kid is probably gonna be damned good, but I doubt he will be putting up All-Star numbers as an 18 yr old on a 50 win team.

So of your list, the only guy that Gooden couldnt overtake would be Oneal.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

TMac made the all-star team last year, but he's such a winner. hasn't gotten out of round 1. It isn't Reef's fault he has no PG to give him the ball where he wants it


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

At least he was IN the 1st round! He is a bigger winner than the sorry Hawks will ever be. Bye bye now....

As for Gooden. I know what you said. And Gooden is not all-star caliber. Not yet at least, and probably not this year either. O'neal (he's not going anywhere), Darko, Martin and a bunch of others would all get in before him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> TMac made the all-star team last year, but he's such a winner. hasn't gotten out of round 1. It isn't Reef's fault he has no PG to give him the ball where he wants it


Put Jason Terry, Glenn Robinson, Theo Ratliff, and Nazr Mohammed around Tmac and see what happens.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> At least he was IN the 1st round! He is a bigger winner than the sorry Hawks will ever be. Bye bye now....
> 
> As for Gooden. I know what you said. And Gooden is not all-star caliber. Not yet at least, and probably not this year either. O'neal (he's not going anywhere), Darko, Martin and a bunch of others would all get in before him.


You lose all credibility when you say Gooden is not All-Star caliber then say Darko would get in before him.

If O'Neal doesnt go West, yes he is in before Gooden. Martin, who knows ... if Kidd leaves, I expect Martin's numbers to go down. I don't think Gooden is much different at all from Martin. Still, players are picked as forwards, not just PFs.

Anyhoo, who cares. IMO Gooden will play All-Star caliber basketball next season. I expect averages of close to 20-10 for the season.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

You'll lose all credibility when Darko becomes one of the best PF in the league.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> You'll lose all credibility when Darko becomes one of the best PF in the league.


Next season? No way. In the future, probably. We weren't discussing 5 years down the road, we were discussing the now. Of course, big deal if Darko becomes one of the best PF's in the league, IMO Gooden will be as well.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

no wonder there was confusion. you actually think Gooden can average 20/10. I knew something was up when you were calling a 15/8 kinda player as an all-star


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Someone hasn't been paying attention. Gooden CAN average 20/10.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

sign Nesterovic or Miller and you guys are a top 4 team in the east
sign Olowokandi and you guys miss the playoffs lol.....he sucks


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

oh yea, Gooden can be a 20/10 player, especially playing as the main #2 behind T-MAc


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> no wonder there was confusion. you actually think Gooden can average 20/10. I knew something was up when you were calling a 15/8 kinda player as an all-star


Well he averaged about 14 and 8.5 as an NBA rookie in 20 games with a new team in just 28 mins a game.

I figure he'll probably average around 35 mins a game next season .. so no doubt he can grab an extra 1.5 rebounds in an extra 7 mins ... maybe not an extra 6 points, but that isnt inconceivable.

And I did say *close* to 20-10 .. so probably more like 18-10 ... but in the East, those are All-Star numbers.

You call him a 15/8 kind of player? So you think he'll improve by 1 point per game and less than 1 rebound per game? With more minutes, better understanding of offense, and more time to learn with the team ... not to mention normal improving in off-season.. ?

Good job.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree with the fact that Gooden may very well be an all-star next year. Even if he doesn't make it, I'd still much rather have him on this team than Antoine Walker... And yeah, I believe he'll be about equal to Martin and Reef next season, posting around 20/10. He was already getting around 20/10 before he got injured, then his average went down.


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

Kenyon Martin, Antoine Walker, JO and a healthy McDyess would probably beat him for the allstar selection unless Gooden drastically improves. I do think in about 2-3 years Gooden will be the premire PF in the east but I dont see him as an Allstar next year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri</b>!
> Kenyon Martin, Antoine Walker, JO and a healthy McDyess would probably beat him for the allstar selection unless Gooden drastically improves. I do think in about 2-3 years Gooden will be the premire PF in the east but I dont see him as an Allstar next year.


Well, there are questions as to whether or not McDyess is going to be healthy, and last I heard, he wasn't going to be ready by training camp.

Oneal might be out West next year, although I agree he will definitely beat out Gooden.

Walker is incredibly overrated and might be traded out West. I think Gooden could easily make the team over Walker.

IMO, Gooden and Martin will probably have similiar stats this season. Martin's future is hard to predict because Kidd might not be there, so who knows what happens then. 

I think Gooden can get 18-10 avgs by All-Star break, and if Orlando plays well and has a decent record, that could get him on the All-Star team.


----------

